
Ask HN: Best PPC for my business? - frontpile
https://www.frontpile.com
======
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

It's not very clear, but something between 5 and 10 repost are too much. Don't
expect to get much response if you continue to post the same thing. Moreover,
some people is starting to flag these stories ...

You must change your strategy. Write an _interesting_ post about some problem
you solver for your service (not a _lame_ post, an _interesting_ one). Some
ideas: How are you sorting the stories? Are you using something like HN or
Reddit? How do you combat spam / sockpuppets / trolls / noise? Which tech
stack are you using? How do you handle traffic spikes? Did you got your first
DDS?

For example see the blog posts form bemmu in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=candyjapan.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=candyjapan.com)
Do you think some of them are interesting? Do you want to subscribe to his
service?

~~~
frontpile
Right OK. I was waiting for someone to let me know on this. You made good
points and I'm sorry posting the same thing number of times.

